# Finally got to fire My Pt1911!!



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok so after getting my pt 1911 for christmas, which I'm highly thankfull to my wife for...I had not had a chance to go fire it till this past weekend. Let me tell you, I love this gun my groups were tighter than I thought they would be and had no issues with the gun. I ended up putting 200rds through it without any hesitation. I highly recommend it... Nice Job Taurus!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know serveral people who have bought them and they all are very happy with them. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I get the itch for another 1911 once in a while and the pt1911 is on my list to take a look at.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats I could have never waited that long to shoot it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Is Taurus turning the corner????

I've heard nothing but positive reviews in the past year about current Taurus guns. The price point is exceptional, the technology is high, and the fit and finish has been above average on every model I've picked up recently...

Now with the Millenium Pro single-stack 45ACP 3.25"...

I might take another look.

A "reliable", high-tech, subcompact 45 ACP under $500?

Comments? Concerns???  On guns uilt in the past 2 years, NOT 4-5 years ago....

JW


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have two PT1911's one Stainless the other blued. Both shoot as well as others I've had that cost me a lot more money. all I can see to those that don't think the pistol is all that great just get your hands on one. They are really well built. I was not a fan of anything they made for a long time. I had seen the price on the PT1911 and thought "Oh great,another cheap ass 1911 clone". but I picked one up at a gun show and just had to see it fire and got one. It took me a while to find the stainless one but it's in the family now too. Both are fantastic pistols.:smt023


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Taurus PT1911 has got to be one of the best bargains out there. I'm glad to see, or not see, any gun snobs on this board who are knocking it because it's a "Taurus". I have one and I shoot it alongside a Springfield Trophy Match and a series 80 Gold cup. To me, there really is no difference. If I were to take a rookie to the range with me, he or she would not know that I spent the least on the Taurus. 

My shooting buddy also purchased one the same time I did and has about 3000 rounds through it. 

To me, Taurus has always performed. I've been considering their 8 shot 608, if only this S&W 327 didn't appeal to me so much.

Congrats! You'll enjoy many outings with it.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I tell ya.. the pt1911 stainless I fondled the other day was pretty slick.. I really dug the "beavertailed" safety.. ??? don't know if that's the proper term.. but the shape was really ergonomic.. overall the gun felt very tight and solid.. I'd be hard pressed to find a really competitor in it's price range that I'd be as confident about it's fit and finish.. Maybe a mil-spec.

It's on the short list currently for sure in my "affordable" 1911 choices.. Though I messed around with a friends 92FS Inox today that he has to sell me... nice! Hogue front-wrap grips.. Feels niiiiiiice! I'm gonna get this gun to the range for sure to see what the venerable 92FS is all about as well since I finally got to shoot a nice Para for 1911 experience.. which fired me up indeed.


----------



## cmholliday (Feb 20, 2008)

I did a lot of research on less expensive 1911 frames becasue I wanted one but didn't have a grand to drop. Becasue of the suprisingly positive reviews I ended up with a Stainless PT1911, and haven't regretted the purchase. 

The gun is very nice, shoots surpisingly accurately (more accurate then I am), and in my opinion at the sub $600 price tag was a hell of a bargain. I would recommend it for someone looking for a solid performing 1911 at a very reasonable price.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw more than one at the gun show yesterday.. A few comments from some folks leads me to believe their secret is out. Grab one while you can if you want a super-affordable 1911.. If I were set on cocked & locked 1911, it'd be a hard one to pass up for a S&W or SA Mil-Spec. Heard more folks down-talking the kimbers I saw there as well, leading me to believe their secret is also out, that their basic line of pistols is a crap-shoot. Might get a good one, might not.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those Stainless PT 1911's are not the easiest to find anymore. I had to look a while to find one. I know a few shops that are on a wait list to get one in and there's people that want them, as soon as they come in. I lucked out at a gun show and found one. Dang good shooter it is too:smt033


----------

